# You May Be a Taliban, If ...



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 24, 2008)

*You May Be a Taliban, If ...*


You refine heroin for a living, but you have a moral objection to  beer.
 You own a $3,000 machine gun and $5,000 rocket launcher, but you  can't afford shoes.
You have more wives than teeth.
You wipe your butt with your bare left hand, but consider bacon  'unclean.'
You think vests come in two styles: bullet-proof and suicide.
You can't think of anyone you HAVEN'T declared Jihad against.
You consider television dangerous, but routinely carry explosives  in your clothing.
You were amazed to discover that cell phones have uses other than  setting off roadside bombs.
You've often uttered the phrase, 'I love what you've done with your  cave.'
 You have nothing against women and think every man should own at  least one.
You bathe at least monthly whether necessary or not.
You've ever had a crush on your neighbor's goat.


----------



## arnisador (Oct 24, 2008)

Lol!


----------



## Fiendlover (Oct 25, 2008)

:lfao:


----------

